# Best Ammo For .25?



## Nick

I'm thinking of buying a Taurus PT-25 (.25 auto) for CCW and am wondering if it is better to go with ball ammo for maximum penetration, or go with hollow point for maximum expansion. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest

I know this doesn’t answer your question, but I would highly recommend that you research the .32 version of that weapon. The .25 caliber has an unfortunate reputation for being phenomenally lethargic. Just stuff to think about. Sorry I couldn’t help with your question.


----------



## Nick

I don't see a .32 version on Taurus' website


----------



## Guest

Me niether. the PT 25 is a copy of the little Berettas though, if I'm not mistaken. Have you looked at the Beretta Tomcats? Damn fine little guns.


----------



## Nick

I bought a Beretta Tomcat, Inox, about a month and a half ago, and sold it about a month ago. I sort of regret it, but it was just too overbuilt and heavy for the caliber. It should have been a .380 at that weight.


----------



## 2400

Nick said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Taurus PT-25 (.25 auto) for CCW and am wondering if it is better to go with ball ammo for maximum penetration, or go with hollow point for maximum expansion. Thoughts?


If you insist on using 25 auto stick with the FMJ as the hollow point isn't going fast enough to open up.
32 or 380 although small and slow are much better for your CCW needs.


----------



## michael t

OK I bought the PT-22 last mo. Just got it back from factory. I wish I would have spent the extra money and bought the Beretta 21 in 25 auto. A far better weapon .and smaller and easlier to conceal. 
I have a Beretta 950 BS old SA 25auto and a Bauer Both date 1980 or so.
I only carry ball ammo because with a 25 your looking for penateration. I have always considered the 25 auto to be my long raange icepick . In ball will make a lots of little holes about 8inches deep. HP if they open will not go deep enough I'm afraid.

All the above said If for a CCW weapon get a Ket tec P-32 bigger bullet more power and can use HP. I said 32 not 380 . 32 has less recoil 1 more round and seems to have better track record. I have 32 in pocket at present.


----------



## Shipwreck

I bought a PT22 in 1998. I had issues on my 1st trip to the range - sent it into Taurus, and got it back - never had another problem with it again - works great.

I wanted a Glocklight for my Glock 34 last fall, so I figured I would sell it - my mother ended up buying it, so for all essential purposes, I can get it back and take it to the range anytime I want to.

It makes a good pocket gun. At the time I bought it, I debated where I should get a 22 or a 25. At the time, someone posted some stats on one of the gun sites, and it seemed that the 22 actually would do more damage (depending on the particular bullet).

While U are not supposed to fire hyper velocity rounds in the gun, I shot a few hundred thru it before I realized that - whenever I carried the gun for self-defense purposes in my pocket, I kept those in the mag (they are hypervelocity hollowpoint rounds) - I figured 2 or 3 more wouldn't matter after I had shot that many initially.

Still, the gun does have a fairly heavy trigger pull, and is essentially more of a mouse gun than a super accurate range gun. Realize that.

I think U'd be better off buying a Beretta Tomcat, however.


----------

